# Like to organize a fun dog show in aid of a rescue



## catloveralicia (Oct 22, 2009)

I'd like to organize a fun dog show in aid of a rescue but I'm not sure where to start. Is it possible for a person to organize one or does it have to be organized by the rescue itself? I was hoping to just have a few sections in the dog show such as Waggiest Tail, Dog the Judges would most like to take home, Best Bitch, Best Dog etc. so nothing too serious just a fun day really. The only thing is I don't know where to start, would it even be possible for me to do this? Do I need any insurance to do this?


----------



## Jrtz_rock (Apr 5, 2010)

Ive recently organised my 1st fun dog show and the key is organisation! First of all contact the charity/rescue and ask if its ok that you fund raise for them, you can also see if they have insurance for events raising money on their behalf otherwise you will need to look into public liability insurance, No one website will give you a definate yes or no on this (belive me i done my research!!) but its best you have it 'just incase' I was lucky since the PDSA covers events raising money for them. Then once you have a yes in place from the rescue you need to look at a venue - possibly the rescue its self.....

Actually if you PM me your email address i'll be able to help you a bit more!


----------



## Pollyerrington (Jun 13, 2010)

catloveralicia said:


> I'd like to organize a fun dog show in aid of a rescue but I'm not sure where to start. Is it possible for a person to organize one or does it have to be organized by the rescue itself? I was hoping to just have a few sections in the dog show such as Waggiest Tail, Dog the Judges would most like to take home, Best Bitch, Best Dog etc. so nothing too serious just a fun day really. The only thing is I don't know where to start, would it even be possible for me to do this? Do I need any insurance to do this?


I'll come to the dog show if it's in a part of Surrey that's close to me!


----------



## catloveralicia (Oct 22, 2009)

I have contacted Dogs Trust about this because I'd like to do the dog show for them, and I have a location in mind, although I haven't yet done anything about the location because I'm going to wait until I hear back from Dogs Trust. I was hoping to have the following at the show:

Prettiest Bitch
Most Handsome Dog
Dog with the Waggiest Tail
Best Rescue
Best Crossbreed
Best Senior (8+)
Dog the Judges would most like to take home

and maybe Agility and Obedience as well, and a raffle. 

What do you think I should do next? I think I should wait to hear back from Dogs Trust but then I think I should organize the location. 
I think the date I'd like to do it is 7th May because then hopefully the weather would be just right, not too hot for the dogs but hopefully not raining.


----------



## Ditsy42 (Aug 13, 2010)

try this link on the kennel club site Organise a Fun Day with Your Canine Companion to Raise Money for your Favourite Charity - The Kennel Club 
My mate organised a companion show 4 our local dog rescue through our dog club, there was a site she posted on via the kennel club requesitng donations 4 dog items 4 an auction they ran, they got loads of stuff, bags of food, crates, dog beds, leads, collars, toys u name it, i'm sure it was through the kennel club site, but if u email them and ask they will point u in the right direction :thumbup: she even got the rosettes donated so overheads were kept low and they made nearly £1000 on the day


----------



## sitandstay (Jun 19, 2011)

Did you manage to organise a show? 

This was something I was very interested in doing myself. If you are still in the process, I am more than willing to lend a hand 

Sit and Stay Animal and House Sitters.


----------

